# Why does Sunday morning tv suck



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is never anything to watch on tv on Sundays... :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> There is never anything to watch on tv on Sundays... :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


No shit! What is up with that?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Because you're suppose to be at church. Opps, it's 11:28am and it seems I missed church.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They're just giving you time to get the BBQ'ing done before the drags come on at 5:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

GO to the gun range.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

gene said:


> GO to the gun range.


I like how you think :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

gene said:


> GO to the gun range.





-gunut- said:


> I like how you think :mrgreen:


+1

If you can't go shooting then do something. Anything beats sitting and staring at the tube.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I get up if it is warm out walk out on my porch drink a cup of coffee then go back in and watch Fox news and load mags then shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I went shooting early yesterday. Unfortunately, i can only afford to go every other weekend.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

We need those great Saturday Morning Cartoons that used to play years and years ago. Weekend tv on mornings is horrible now.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mornings are extremely overrated... I generally just sleep right thru them... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, then ya lost 1/2 of the day. Ya gotta get up and seize the day, man 

When I was younger, I would sleep the day away. Now, I can't help but get up early because I have to do it all week long for work. So, if I stay up like an idiot on Fri and Sat night, I still wake up early anyway.

Now, my wife sleeps late on weekends. But I get so much accomplished before she even gets up 

SEIZE THE DAY!!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> We need those great Saturday Morning Cartoons that used to play years and years ago. Weekend tv on mornings is horrible now.


 :smt023

Give me the Road Runner or Bullwinkle and Rocky. That's good stuff.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> :smt023
> 
> Give me the Road Runner or Bullwinkle and Rocky. That's good stuff.


Dragons is soooo stoopid:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What's worse is the radio stations are playing crap on Sunday, too, so the drive to work is awful if I forget my CDs (like this morning) and the radio is off at work. We either get some awful pop music count down or "The Hangover Cafe." Need I say more?!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> There is never anything to watch on tv on Sundays... :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


Many times "Meet the Press" is good for informed thinking citizens who follow current events.
Other than that, there's some CBS morning show, brainless but enjoyable.
Then Sports, talk about brainless!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, Spike tv has The 3 Stooges on from 8am to 9am, and after that, the morning is a wash :smt076


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya gotta get up and seize the day, man


I do seize the day... starting at around 12:30ish *PM*.... :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> What's worse is the radio stations are playing crap on Sunday, too, so the drive to work is awful if I forget my CDs (like this morning) and the radio is off at work. We either get some awful pop music count down or "The Hangover Cafe." Need I say more?!


I guess i'm lucky there. As I'm driving to church this radio station is always doing this show on the Beatles. I love the Beatles.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I guess i'm lucky there. As I'm driving to church this radio station is always doing this show on the Beatles. I love the Beatles.


Now THAT is showing your age, sad thing is I was around BEFORE they were popular:smt022


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Now THAT is showing your age, sad thing is I was around BEFORE they were popular:smt022


Me too. Old guys in training.:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Does Rock-a-billy show some ones age?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Does Rock-a-billy show some ones age?


Naahhh, just proves yer a hillbilly:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Does Rock-a-billy show some ones age?


No... I'm 26 and like rock-a-billy.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I guess i'm lucky there. As I'm driving to church this radio station is always doing this show on the Beatles. I love the Beatles.


I could do that. You know what I drove to work with this past Sunday? Indian music. I guess it's a good thing that I "got me some culture" and kind of like the stuff. It was just irritating because they'd say this long winded stuff between songs in English and then repeat it all in Indian (what is that language actually called?).


----------

